# Photo of real clouds



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Had the day free and looked out window and found these. Early January. Mid Missouri. I have never seen them line up so perfectly and so close to Earth. What do you think?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Weather can do some amazing stuff, somtimes.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

These were all the way across the sky. Yes, not very often.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ask Win 43! Rather common to see them diced up like that out here on the Washington peninsula. We get them in white, orange, pink, and purple; respectively as the sun goes down in mid to late summer.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Bill, in central MO in winter it was a cool vision. I have not seen it very often here. We got sky. MO River and old bridge of KATY Trail.


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK (Dec 22, 2008)

as soon as i saw your photo,i thought of this one i took about a month ago..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

*i've looked at clouds..........*

some clouds in san francisco............mj


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

I really don't know clouds at all. nd


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Good ol midwest storm clouds from a couple years ago.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I really like it when it's blue but I am glad to see I am not the only one walking around looking up. Thanks those are cool. David


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Read some of this and it makes some sense,
http://weatherwarsinfo.blogspot.com/

Later,
Keith


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Then there's always the conspiracy theorists....*

I believe the clouds in the first picture are vapor trails from jets. I'm not suggesting that 50 jets went blazing across the sky at one time, but a common flight path over time at the same altitude will allow that to happen. Or then again they could be seeding the atmosphere to try to reverse global warming!! LOL!! Guess I listened to too much Coast to Coast AM with Art Bell when I was on the road!! They're out there, somewhere!!:thumbsup:


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey ZOOK, kinda looks like a quilt. It is very surreal when it happens. Thanks for the shot.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*prelude to a bad day*


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*Clouds*



tjd241 said:


> I really don't know clouds at all. nd


Scott,Judy Collins,almost.Tom


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

tomhocars said:


> Scott,Judy Collins,almost.Tom


wouldn't that be joni mitchell?


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

slotnewbie69 said:


> wouldn't that be joni mitchell?


 Could be any of a dozen singers who have done that song. But I believe Joni wrote it. Or was it Burt Bacharac?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

*clouds*



Dranoel Dragon said:


> But I believe Joni wrote it. Or was it Burt Bacharac?


definitely joni in 1969.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Ask Win 43! Rather common to see them diced up like that out here on the Washington peninsula. We get them in white, orange, pink, and purple; respectively as the sun goes down in mid to late summer.


The clouds here in Washington are VERY thick and LOW flying . In the first pic they were SO THICK.....I decided to take a walk on TOP of them . 
In the second pic they are shown from underneath.

NOW I've REALLY " Looked at clouds from both sides now.":lol::lol:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

win43 said:


> The clouds here in Washington are VERY thick and LOW flying . In the first pic they were SO THICK.....I decided to take a walk on TOP of them .
> In the second pic they are shown from underneath.
> 
> NOW I've REALLY " Looked at clouds from both sides now.":lol::lol:


ah hah!it wasn't joni mitchell!it was janis ian!that song about being seventeen...


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK (Dec 22, 2008)

Mitchell wrote the song in 67,Collins recorded the song in 68,then
Mitchell recorded the song in 69...don't know about Ian
i love the wikapedia....
the clouds look like this today..


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

huh.i was sure it was that old janis ian song...mind you,i'm a yungin'!i'd post some cloud shots,but the weather has been nice.blue skies...sorry to all those out there with snow!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

win43 said:


> The clouds here in Washington are VERY thick and LOW flying . In the first pic they were SO THICK.....I decided to take a walk on TOP of them .
> In the second pic they are shown from underneath.
> 
> NOW I've REALLY " Looked at clouds from both sides now.":lol::lol:


Dats it! I knew Jerry would have photographic evidence sequestered.

When the sun starts to get low and the whole sky turns orange; it looks like a huge slab of smoked salmon.

Yummy! :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Dats it! I knew Jerry would have photographic evidence sequestered.
> 
> When the sun starts to get low and the whole sky turns orange; it looks like a huge slab of smoked salmon.
> 
> Yummy! :wave:


speaking of orange skies.......ocean beach, san fran. (no photoshop just film)
and natures beauty. mj


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

That shot reminds me of those inspirational posters. Maybe it should say:

*FISHING​*_There's a fine line between success and standing on the beach looking like an idiot._​


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Mine where opened in Pshop but never altered. It is my easiest way to save as a jpeg like the "bucket" likes for me and my photo sharing. David


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Dats it! I knew Jerry would have photographic evidence sequestered.
> 
> When the sun starts to get low and the whole sky turns orange; it looks like a huge slab of smoked salmon.
> 
> Yummy! :wave:


 :wave: One chunk of salmon coming up :lol:
This is unretouched. Talk about a sailor's  delight!!!!! This was taken from my front deck (note the telephone lines in pic).


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*bagel, cream cheese, and sky??*

I'm not a seafood eater..let alone anything with scales on it. Can we refer to the color by something other than fish??? :tongue: Nice sunset Jerry!! Having travelled the 48 contiguous states gave me the opportunity to sample sunsets and skies all across the country. From the grey purple orange on the east coast, to the deep red sky of the mid west to those exact orange ones as you pictured. 

What really amazed me was the mid west. Not a cloud in the sky and the amazing red hue still sticks in my mind. There was an abandoned church on US 30 in the west side of Ohio, and the silouette of it against a blood red sky is permanently etched in my brain cells. No camera at hand, I missed a perfect photo op. I tried to time myself dozens of times to get another shot at that picture, but could never get the timing right. (No place to pull over with a big truck to stake out the church for the perfect moment) The sun back lit the church perfectly, from the open, bell-less steeple, to the the glimmer of light through the mostly boarded up stained glass windows. 

Needless to say, after that missed chance, I tried to have a camera readily available at all times, and it was usually out of film!! LOL


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

slotcarman12078 said:


> There was an abandoned church on US 30 in the west side of Ohio, and the silouette of it against a blood red sky is permanently etched in my brain cells. No camera at hand, I missed a perfect photo op. I tried to time myself dozens of times to get another shot at that picture, but could never get the timing right. (No place to pull over with a big truck to stake out the church for the perfect moment) The sun back lit the church perfectly, from the open, bell-less steeple, to the the glimmer of light through the mostly boarded up stained glass windows.
> 
> Needless to say, after that missed chance, I tried to have a camera readily available at all times, and it was usually out of film!! LOL


That does sound like it would have made one heck of a pic! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

